# New medication, freaking out as usual



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've stopped taking my old medication, I'm now on Clonazepam, Topiramate, Abilify, Kainevar and Fluoxetine, I'm feeling horrible though.. I feel uber disconnected, I'm really scared that I might never recover, I'm feeling weak and sick, like I'm about to puke or something


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

how long have you been suffering from dp dr? just curious. sounds like you have had a really hard time with it.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've stopped taking my old medication, I'm now on Clonazepam, Topiramate, Abilify, Kainevar and Fluoxetine, I'm feeling horrible though.. I feel uber disconnected, I'm really scared that I might never recover, I'm feeling weak and sick, like I'm about to puke or something


I actually just started on clonazepam and it isn't too bad for me. Deffinately decreased my anxiety levels. Don't know if it is doing anything for my DP, but im glad my anxiety is levels are down.

And I am no doctor but should you be taking that many drugs? Like thats quite a bit, I wouldn't be surprised if some of them are starting a bad reaction or something. I don't know how it works though.

I am on 0.25mg Clonazepam just for a little trial thing, what's your dosage?


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've stopped taking my old medication, I'm now on Clonazepam, Topiramate, Abilify, Kainevar and Fluoxetine, I'm feeling horrible though.. I feel uber disconnected, I'm really scared that I might never recover, I'm feeling weak and sick, like I'm about to puke or something


I have heard Abilify together with Klonopin has helped a few folks, might be your lucky day. Good luck.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Clark said:


> I have heard Abilify together with Klonopin has helped a few folks, might be your lucky day. Good luck.


I sure hope so! Thanks


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Clonazepam has help me a great deal with aniexty. I take .5mg 4 times a day.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> Clonazepam has help me a great deal with aniexty. I take .5mg 4 times a day.


Did it affect you instantly? Or did it take a while?


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Did it affect you instantly? Or did it take a while?


It takes like a half hour to help, and plus it builds up in your system, which is a plus


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> It takes like a half hour to help, and plus it builds up in your system, which is a plus


Yea, benzos are nice and quick. Usually they can be used as needed instead of long term.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Please be carefull og those benzoes...

U take a lot of medicine... Im just thinking..... at least 3 of those products have DP and DR as a side-effect...

Sometimes meds can make u more sick...

Im not saying that u should just stop... But be critic about how many meds youre taking. Well I dont know whats youre dianogsis... But the meds you are taking would be givin to a very sick skizo... Not saying that thats youre diagnosis... but is it nessesary...? I know that antipsycotics (Abilify) are givin in small dosages to people with anxiety... Sometimes it hard to know whats side-effects and what is really you... Both depression and anxiety is also a sideeffect of at least two of those medication.

I sounds like youre in the hands of a very "meds-loving" - psyciatrist... If u "just" have depression and anxiety and maybe OCD or something.. this is in my oppinion extreme "overkill"

I hope u dont take this the wrong way.. I like you and you have been here all the time Ive been here, I just want u to get better..... Take care...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi. Yeah man that does seem like a lot and I do(for the most part) know my meds. Had this for 16yrs..takin ALOT of different things. I know chemistry varies from person to person but I also know what makes dp worse in general and worse for me. I personally would be a fn mess on all those different ones especially abilify(the anti-psych). Yeah I heard in small doses it helps dp but I tried it with my meds and it had the typical anti-psych HORRIBLE AFFECTS as all the anti-psychs I have tried before. I dont doubt u feel like throwing up and you probably feel like you are drowning in a med haze. The best Ive come up with(and almost tried it all) has been celexa for depression...worked great for that. clanazapam for the major anxiety and lamictal which is a mood stabilizer. After all the info on findings of temporal lobe epilepsy during dp patients S.P.E.C.T. scans I decided to ask-demand(as I was in the hospital)for lamictal as I was already on the first 2 and lamictal..aka lamotragine..is an anti epileptic that needs to be coupled with another anti-e to have full effect. Clanazapam is also an ant-e(thats why I think its a dp staple) and after that, which was about 4 years ago, my dp improved from 5% alive - 50%. Sorry this is so long winded but just throwin info at ya without reason isnt too helpful. Well my friend this is all I have for now, and yeah thats quite a med cocktail u have..whew. Best Luck

superunknown


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah guys I know this is a lot of medication but this is my second psychiatrist and this is my second diagnosis, the first one was schizophrenia, this one isn't even sure, she says my symptoms are weird but dangerous and I have to take this to see if I get any better, lets see what happens..


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I understand but it doesnt matter what she thinks it would seem to me. She doesnt even know what you have and schizophrenia as your first diagnoses is wrong as u and we know. I had at least 7 psychs before I found one who was co-operative in the sense of knowing he didnt know about dp...but knew it was dp. It has to be pointed out to them as they dont know. Every time I had to say.."its in the DSM IV under dissociative dissorders, not anxiety or psychotic". There are all our symptoms written in thier own book.

superunknown


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yeah guys I know this is a lot of medication but this is my second psychiatrist and this is my second diagnosis, the first one was schizophrenia, this one isn't even sure, she says my symptoms are weird but dangerous and I have to take this to see if I get any better, lets see what happens..


While it is disconcerting that you are taking so many meds (how will you know which are the key players?), nevertheless, the dosages are low and it is important to try to work with the doctor. On your next visit you could discuss concern about so many and if you could use just a few to begin with. But the thing is, you have used just a few in the past.

Time, patience, cooperation and communication - you'll get somewhere. Are you limiting the alcohol right now? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> While it is disconcerting that you are taking so many meds (how will you know which are the key players?), nevertheless, the dosages are low and it is important to try to work with the doctor. On your next visit you could discuss concern about so many and if you could use just a few to begin with. But the thing is, you have used just a few in the past.
> 
> Time, patience, cooperation and communication - you'll get somewhere. Are you limiting the alcohol right now? Hope you feel better soon.


Yep I haven't drank any alcohol lately, pretty much clean


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Positive... Whats dangerous about your symptoms?

Do you hear vocies? Do you see things that are not there? Do you feel like hurting others or your self? Do you feel paranoid because you feel like somebody is after you?

Whats is it your psyciatrist think is dangerous?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Positive... Whats dangerous about your symptoms?
> 
> Do you hear vocies? Do you see things that are not there? Do you feel like hurting others or your self? Do you feel paranoid because you feel like somebody is after you?
> 
> Whats is it your psyciatrist think is dangerous?


My diagnosis is unclear, I don't hear voices, I don't see things, I don't feel like hurting others and I don't feel paranoid to be honest, what my psychiatrist thinks is dangerous is the fact that I'm home alone 24/7 doing nothing, just playing computer games and that's it, she says that's dangerous


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to say so... But are there no well-educated psyciatrists i Portugal???? Ive never heard such bullshit... These people are filling u with heavy meds... when all u need is a lot of excercise... Healthy food... Getting out a bit.. seing other people... Getting out of your isolation in the fresh air... Maybe getting a girlfreind if youre single...

Youre taking heavy medicine that makes you feel worse (more foggy and DP´ed/DR´ed)... If I were you I would stop everything but the antidepressives and then I would have one kind of benzos for emergency use... For when the Anxiety takes over.
Offcourse I wouldnt just stop... but I would talk to a doctor about getting out of all that medicine.

Did you know that antipsycoticts like abilify... it works like the old kind off operation in the brain that passified crazy people... I dont know what its called in english (Maybe frontal lobotamy or something). But antipcycotics to the same thing in the brain... just medically... It does something in the frontal lobe. One off my freinds who also have severe anxiety... She says that ability/truxal/seroquel feels like being hit in the head... Youre dizzy and woozy and not really here.

I really hope You will get out of must of the meds... And Ill hope you will find a new and better doctor...

You can do this... and it WILL get better...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Sorry to say so... But are there no well-educated psyciatrists i Portugal???? Ive never heard such bullshit... These people are filling u with heavy meds... when all u need is a lot of excercise... Healthy food... Getting out a bit.. seing other people... Getting out of your isolation in the fresh air... Maybe getting a girlfreind if youre single...
> 
> Youre taking heavy medicine that makes you feel worse (more foggy and DP´ed/DR´ed)... If I were you I would stop everything but the antidepressives and then I would have one kind of benzos for emergency use... For when the Anxiety takes over.
> Offcourse I wouldnt just stop... but I would talk to a doctor about getting out of all that medicine.
> ...


Well I don't know about that, they do make me feel more tired and sleepy but the DP and DR are way better now!


----------



## aviona (Apr 13, 2011)

I honestly don't have much to say other than Klonopin, Topamax, and Abilify are the 3 most recent medications I've tried (some combination of the 3). Right now I'm just on Topamax. I ODed on Klonopin back in September, so obviously I'm not taking that anymore. I went off the Abilify just before that because it made me feel so numb and robotic. Everything was okay, but I had no feelings at all. I've been on and off (mostly on) the Topamax for a few years now and it's what's worked best for me.

Again, I really don't have much to say. I just found it interesting to see those three medications listed. Good luck. If you want to talk feel free to message me.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

aviona said:


> I honestly don't have much to say other than Klonopin, Topamax, and Abilify are the 3 most recent medications I've tried (some combination of the 3). Right now I'm just on Topamax. I ODed on Klonopin back in September, so obviously I'm not taking that anymore. I went off the Abilify just before that because it made me feel so numb and robotic. Everything was okay, but I had no feelings at all. I've been on and off (mostly on) the Topamax for a few years now and it's what's worked best for me.
> 
> Again, I really don't have much to say. I just found it interesting to see those three medications listed. Good luck. If you want to talk feel free to message me.


These meds have made me feel pretty good lately yeah I have to admit


----------

